
Ariana Grande Was Updating Pop. Then Billie Eilish Came Along - neduma
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/arts/music/ariana-grande-billie-eilish-review.html
======
maxerickson
The exciting thing is that removing barriers to popularity make talent and
persistence more and more important.

(barriers like the cost of extremely polished production, which is nearly free
compared to 30 years ago, and access to an audience, which this article is
more about, where there are fewer and fewer gatekeepers)

------
szemet
I just could not listen her album, it is so overcompressed [1], this is maybe
more annoying by using only few simple (extreme loud) instruments and her
voice, like the whole thing is banging in my brain, so stopped before I got
headache.

[1] [http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/162536](http://dr.loudness-
war.info/album/view/162536)

